# In this your house



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia.

Tradueixo els apunts de viatge d'una dama victoriana al País Valencià i em trobo que comenta el següent:

*One of their forms of politeness* _(dels valencians)_* it to speak of their own house as yours. When I went, they said, "I hope we shall see you again in this your house".*

I jo em pregunto... Això, en català, com seria? No ho veig gaire clar...


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Montse, molt bon dia. 
Una possiblitat: _Espero que tornem a trobar-nos en aquesta casa que és la/ben vostra. _
(Hi ha aquella cançó d'en Sisa: _que casa meva és casa vostra, si és que hi han_... etc.)


----------



## ernest_

_...en aquesta casa vostra._


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, N. i E.

Més que res volia saber si existia una fórmula "vuitcentista" per expressar aquesta idea de "que casa meva és casa vostra".


----------



## Dixie!

M'agrada la proposta de Namarne.


----------



## Elessar

Namarne said:


> Hola, Montse, molt bon dia.
> Una possiblitat: _Espero que tornem a trobar-nos en aquesta casa que és la/ben vostra. _
> (Hi ha aquella cançó d'en Sisa: _que casa meva és casa vostra, si és que hi han_... etc.)



Perfecta aquesta opció. Permeteu-me però, una xicoteta suggerència. Si qui parla és una persona valenciana potser t'interessa, perquè la cita siga més realista, que diga una cosa com:

_Espere que la vegem prompte en esta casa, que és la seua
Espere que la vegem més a sovint en esta, sa casa

_...o una cosa per l'estil, amb les formes valencianes.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Elessar said:


> Perfecta aquesta opció. Permeteu-me però, una xicoteta suggerència. Si qui parla és una persona valenciana potser t'interessa, perquè la cita siga més realista, que diga una cosa com:
> 
> _Espere que la vegem prompte en esta casa, que és la seua_
> _Espere que la vegem més a sovint en esta, sa casa_
> 
> ...o una cosa per l'estil, amb les formes valencianes.
> 
> Salut!


 
Boníssim, Elessar, boníssim! Ho parlaré amb qui duu el projecte de traducció, però jo tiraria per aquí. Ets un crac!


----------



## Susan2008

Bones, a mi m'agrada la que ha dit Ernest, ja que l'he sentida sovint


----------



## ampurdan

"In this your house" sembla una traducció de "en esta la vostra/seva casa". No sé si els valencians han parlat realment mai així, però.


----------



## Isildur__

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Boníssim, Elessar, boníssim! Ho parlaré amb qui duu el projecte de traducció, però jo tiraria per aquí. Ets un crac!




Ja, per a rematar la feina i adaptar-ho una mica a la temporalitat de la història, potser caldria mirar com a possibilitat la idea de dir "que és la vostra" o "vostra casa" en lloc de "que és la seua" o "sa casa".

Salutacions des d'Alacant.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Moltes gràcies a tots. Tindré en compte totes les vostres aportacions: la traducció encara no la tinc enllestida


----------

